# using marvel mystery oil in toro ccr 3650



## stclair (May 27, 2013)

is it ok to use marvel mystery oil in a toro ccr 3650 snowthrower


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've used mmo in my motorcycles but not in any of the snowblowers


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

stclair said:


> is it ok to use marvel mystery oil in a toro ccr 3650 snowthrower


I doubt it would hurt the engine. I heard it can thin the oil somewhat and may help to clean up a dirty engine. I also heard it can break up sludge deposits too. I have always used a good synthetic oil (Amsoil) and I have over 300,000 miles on my daily driver and it still runs great. I replaced the valve cover gasket on my engine when it had 265,000 and it was nice and clean inside the engine and there was no slug formation at all.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This is what Marvel recommends:

Can I use MMO in 2-cycle engines?
Yes, MMO is safe for use in 2-cycle engines. Replace 25% of the 2-cycle oil with MMO. For example, if use 8oz of 2-cycle oil, replace 2oz of 2-cycle with 2oz of MMO at oil change.

That's a cut and paste from their web site. ::Marvel Mystery Oil::


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms.. never used it myself.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the most used product by our members is sea foam


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah, seafoam is great if you have a light surge and dont want to tear off all the covers to get to the carburetor, it also cleans out some light deposits and minor clogs and obstructions. never tried mmo though


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I use it but only for lubricating my air tools.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I use it all the time in all my outdoor power equipment. love the stuff.


----------

